# Fungus ID (with picture)



## hassman789 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey first of of all, sorry if this is in the wrong section, This was the best I saw. I have this fungi that grows in the same spot in my yard every year where a tree was cut down. I'm just curious what it is and want to see if I can keep it in a pot. So heres a picture, does anyone know what it is? And can it be kept in a pot? I have it in a pot with dirt from outside, some leaves, some grass, and dead wood underneath the soil, does that sound good? Thanks for any help.


----------



## skippy (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks quite a bit like an oyster mushroom. If it is, it will only grow out of  rotting wood that it's taken root in.

Make sure you research a little more thoroughly before you try to eat it of course, I recommend mushrooms demystified by david arora.


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 5, 2011)

skippy said:


> Looks quite a bit like an oyster mushroom. If it is, it will only grow out of  rotting wood that it's taken root in.
> 
> Make sure you research a little more thoroughly before you try to eat it of course, I recommend mushrooms demystified by david arora.


Ok thanks, so my chances of it growing aren't that much I guess. And I wasn't planning on eating this.:razz:


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 6, 2011)

I think these are what people refer to when they talk about "fairy rings"


----------



## skippy (Jul 6, 2011)

A fairy ring is actually when a group of mushrooms bloom in a circular pattern. It's fairly common with smaller species that grow in dirt, always cool though.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 7, 2011)

To actually Identify that you would need a spore print, a fresh specimen, and a good mycology field guide.

with most mushrooms, their almost impossible to identify without doing so.

I would advise against eating it.

Also when you dug up the mushrooms, you left behind the mycelium, which is the actual fungus organism. Mushrooms are just the fruits of a delicate and complex system of roots that make up the mycelium.  in order for that to continue to grow you would need to make sure you have the right substrate, temps, and moisture for the mycelium to grow.  Then if and when if the conditions are right you might see a mushroom or two.


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Fairy rings can be made from any number of mushrooms in Basidiomycota.  They feed off the decaying underground remains of dead trees, hence the rings.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 8, 2011)

skippy said:


> Looks quite a bit like an oyster mushroom. If it is, it will only grow out of  rotting wood that it's taken root in.
> 
> Make sure you research a little more thoroughly before you try to eat it of course, I recommend mushrooms demystified by david arora.


At a glance, it sure does.  Hass, pay special attention to all of the ID characteristics when you intend to eat something.  It really does pay off & keeps you out of the ER.  As far as cultivation, check out:

http://www.fungi.com/kits/index.html 

You can get a pretty fair idea of how to DIY & you'll have a healthy crop to help in future IDs of edibles.

skippy's book reccomendation is a good one.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 9, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> At a glance, it sure does.  Hass, pay special attention to all of the ID characteristics when you intend to eat something.  It really does pay off & keeps you out of the ER.  As far as cultivation, check out:
> 
> http://www.fungi.com/kits/index.html
> 
> ...



so many posts about eating it when the op never said they would eat it 0.0, it is a fascinating mushroom and even if the roots are gone, could itn ot be cultivated again by introducing rotting wood to its spores- then burrying the wood and allowing new sprouts to grow?


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the response on this! And don't worry guys, I won't be eating it! I just thought it looked cool! It didn't survive haha. I know better for the future now, I'll let it stay in the pot and MAYBE, just MAYBE it will grow later from all the mushrrom left behind. There is no actuall information behind that at all, just a guess.


----------

